# Pictures of some of Max's kids



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, I wanted to share some pictures of pups out of Max. I hope you enjoy.













































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

enjoy are you kidding me 
I loved them 
SO stunning all of them


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!!! I love them, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Dawn. Some of these kids ( bi-colors) and looking at Brady is making me wish I had kept a bi kid


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I sure would like a Max puppy someday..... really! I can't in the near future. Radar is enough for us to handle and our other dog is 12 and getting in poor health so it wouldn't be fair right now. But.... someday......! Haley still tells people stories about Max carrying his own cooler and bringing her the treat bag. He is one cool dog!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

All those babies are just gorgeous!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Max is one awesome dog. I will keep you in mind for a pup some day.

I'll share this link of Max I took today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kmst5RS3Pc


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainThanks Dawn. Some of these kids ( bi-colors) and looking at Brady is making me wish I had kept a bi kid


funny you said that I was thinking the same thing that they look like my Boo.

I love all gsd's but the bi's are just different I know I am bias but 
love them to death get the best of both worlds.

If my breeder ever stops I will be call ing you for a pupper

You'll get a bi eventually I am sure 
Max is a looker and his pup OMG gorgeous


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I really love the bi's too I did pick out a male and a female out of Max and Helga ( different breedings) but I had to let them go. 

I contacted your breeder but never got an email back??


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!!

Max is gorgous!!!

What a smart cookie he is!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG What beautiful offspring. Max is gorgeous and oh so smart.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainI really love the bi's too I did pick out a male and a female out of Max and Helga ( different breedings) but I had to let them go.
> 
> I contacted your breeder but never got an email back??


Really do you know who you emailed Cathy or Linda?
Cathy is very good about getting back to people 
Never dealt with Linda and Cathy is on her own 
if you decide to contact agian tell her you know me maybe that will help


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it was Cathy, what is her website?

Maybe I'll just have you contact her LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Linda, Max lives to please my lazy butt LOL


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wanda those are wonderful looking pups! They all look ell cared for and loved too.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kathy, the one with the big face shot is my girl Catrina and the last one is Drake before he left to his new home all the rest are in wonderful homes and seem to be very well cared for and happy.
I couldn't ask for better homes for my kids.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Max is awesome looking and all his "kids" are awesome looking as well, i also own a bi color and he now is 92lbs and 9 months old , i like the sable ones that look like your Max and the bi color becouse they are different from the normal Saddle backs ...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Max's gorgeous babies! The bi with the baseball looks very much like Mien Luther.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That is Coope.r. very nice bi boy


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oops, thats Cooper


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love bicolors. Thought Otto was going to be one considering his parents. Nope, he's a bat head. Starting to get a very interesting red bitch stripe lol.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Wonderful pictures. They are all so beautiful


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Otto has to be different, he is handsome no matter what color he is.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and of course the prettiest of all of max's kids 
Masi )))))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane I was hoping you would post a picture of Masi girl. Now we need Eagle and a litter of three boys. Mary, post pictures of the kids?


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Eagle says it's dark out and you've seen all his most recent pictures so he'll have to make mom do a photo shoot this weekend for everyone!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainI'm pretty sure it was Cathy, what is her website?
> 
> Maybe I'll just have you contact her LOL


if you want me to I will just let me know!!

Masi is gorgeous


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Allie I will be watching

Dawn sending you a message


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

impressive video. I showed it to my husband and he said you must keep lunch meat in those shoes. lol!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Phay, you tell that eagle dark or no dark,,to get out there and "pose" LOL...

My next will hopefully be a bicolor boy,,I am missing my boy Dodge, who tho wasn't a max kid, was related to Reiko (grandpa)..

and thanks for the nice comments,,masi is a hoot to live/play with))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope no food in the shoes, Max just loves to do things for me. I'm going to be making more videos of all the stuff Max can do very soon.

Bicolor will be my next pick too, I hope very soon.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just saw this thread! I'll post pictures of the Awesome Trio later today.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary can't wait to see them


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Anik at 5 weeks:
















Ari at 5 weeks
















Niky and Akeno:








Keno:








Ari:








Niky:








(his toe is all healed up now according to the vet







)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mary, my god how stinken cute they are !! nikey looks like his sista masi at that age:))))


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He does 
He also does the fly through the air and grab your nose routine







! I have heard lots of Max babies are talented at that.
Their mom is a very nice girl, with strong Czech/DDR lines herself so, IMO, it was a great match.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats the little boy I want









Enzo has a thing for taking off peoples glasses or if they have on a hat, gone. I can't seem to stop him from jumping up in your face. I just don't know what it is about these silly pups lol


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok you asked for Eagle... 

















He thinks he can swim in the water bucket... hard to see but his front legs are both in there! 









And lastly...hey Dad, I see you out there! (in horse pasture) And you can see his special "crook" of a tail in this picture


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres that handsome boy, funny how they all love the water bucket LOL

You can really see the crook in his tail now, with or without he is still very handsome. Not sure whats up with the tail though. It is very long like Enzo's


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a handsome boy!!!

Oh and that wicked masi , she is still a nose biter, altho I think I"ve got it down to nibbling now)) She also will jump straight up into my face from a standstill, good thing I'm usually "on guard" LOL

Phay is eagle a water rat??? Masi is a big time water rat,,buckets, water bowl, in the shower when I am IN IT!,,besides going to all these swimming areas as well,,,couple nights ago, she had left a big puddle of water on my wood floor (most likely from slobbing in the water dish),,i stepped in it barefoot, and I flew on my butt,,OUCH,,thought I'd be stiff the next day,,but no damage)))))


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

yea- he didn't like water that much the first couple months here but now he loves it. Still haven't got him to swim swim yet... maybe next year.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure he will be as crazy with water as the rest


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Keno and Niky LOVE water. 
Ari is too much the little man. Playing in water is just soooo undignified


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Awesome Offspring Wanda, something to be proud of! a few of those look identical to my Neka who is related.









debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks debbie I am very proud. Makes me want them all back too lol


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

LOL! Now don't start thinking that way or you will need to purchase a bigger house!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Tell me about it, I do have a big house and the kids moved out to give the dogs more room LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

That was awufully nice of them! LMAO!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Now if my husband would move out the dogs could sleep at the foot of my bed. Max has been trying to make that happen for 6 years LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i was thinking that very thing when you posted that the kids moved out! Hey, Maxx might get his chance if hubby doesn't tow the line!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh he already does, one thing out of the normal and Max already thinks daddy did it and runs, gets his ball and goes after him. Hugging and kissing is totaly out of the question around him too. Max will go between my husbands legs and lift him right up and moves him away from me, Makes John so mad LOL

Its so funny I can't help but laugh LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

well, i am laughing.......i can just picture it!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Max is too much, he makes me smile everyday LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i hear ya, i got one just like him! Neka is a pistol! she does the funniest things, makes me laugh all the time! pretty good when you got both personality and brains! the total package! like Maxx, she will do anything......i call her the little party girl!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

What would life be like without our dogs? I wouldn't even want to begin thinking about that.

We were at an UKC Obedience trial today where Max won his first 2 legs toward his UCD title ( hope to finish tomorrow). Max knows he gets a jackpot after every run so when we finish our sit stay he gets his leash and heads for the crate. I had to get him under control before leaving the ring or no score. He drags me all the way to his crate and jumps around like a young pup like he was saying hurry up hurry up. Everyone was laughing at him. lol


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

oh, i can imagine he had quite an audiance! you should charge admission and do comic demos! lol!

Is he doing Agility too?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats a good idea LOL

Yes we do agility too but not UKC, we do AKC Agility and we track and do Search and Rescue though we mostly rescure watches, cell phones and lost keys LOL


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thought I would post some updated pictures of THE BOYS on their 4 month birthday.....

ANIK: 

























ARI-- no slipper is safe when he is around :

























and AKENO:


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Adorable!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Mary, The boys look great. You can send that sable boy to me


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I might be convinced to send Niky your way.... Especially if he doesn't learn a little self-preservation 
I swear he gives me multiple little heart attacks all day long. If he could only learn that paws belong on the GROUND, not flying through the air!!

If you are talking about Ari... sorry. That little boy is not going anywhere!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wanda you have max I'll take the sable
come on now share please 
so freaking adorable


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I want Niky. He sounds just like Enzo.

Dawn I don't even have him YET! LOL


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

all are adorable!!!

Akeno


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Ashley, I'm so pleased with what Max is putting out there. Makes me wish I could keep them all though (


----------

